# Wieder Libelle



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

als ich eben wieder kurz eine rauchen war (diesmal mit CAM  ) schwirrte mir diese Libelle um die Ohren ... die iss neu, war letztes Jahr noch ned da ... sieht aus ähnlich wie eine __ Plattbauchlibelle ... allerdings iss ihr Farbton anders wie bei denen .. kennt jemand diese Libellenart ? Bin etwas zu faul zum nachgucken ... vielleicht weiss es ja einer ... hab ne extreme Nahaufnahme dabei


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Das soltte eigentlich eine weibliche __ Plattbauchlibelle sein ...
Wenn sie so groß und dick ist, wie die mit dem blauen Hinterteil.

Ich habe gestern wegen meinem ersten __ Plattbauch im Buch nachgeschlagen und da stand, daß nur die Männlein so ein "angeberisches" blaues Hinterteil haben, die Weibleins allerdings bedeckt in grün-braun gekleidet sind   

lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

*...*

Danke Kuewi ,

da hab ich ja richtig gelegen ..... werde sobald ich etwas Zeit habe auch mal nachschauen .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

Hy Tommi

hast du dir schon ein Polarisationsfilter gekauft?

sind doch echt schön deine Bilder

john


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2003)

*...*

Hallo John,

den Filter habe ich noch ned, aber geguckt habe ich schon ,da gibt es ja soviele Sorten ... vielleicht sollte ich mal in ein Fachgeschäft gehen , bevor ich im July die 2,5m-__ Störe "begutachten" fahre .....

ich find die Bilder auch sehr schon ... diese Libelle hatte sehr gut stillgehalten, iss aber eher selten ... Problem war nur, das es sehr windig war ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

*Libelle*

Hi Tommi,

erstmal muss ich dir sagen, das du eigentlich Tierfilmer oder sowas hättest werden sollen. Ich bin die ganze letzte Zeit über deine erstaunlich guten Tier- und Teichbilder erstaunt. Mach weiter so!!!!

Um was es sich für Libelle handelt, kann ich dir net sagen. Hab sie auch net in meinem Buch gefunden. Sorry...


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

*Libelle*

Hallo Tommi,

ich habe gerade endlich meinen Gartenteichatlas gefunden. Habe die dort aufgeführten __ Libellen mit deiner verglichen und bin zu folgendem Ergebnis gekommen:

Es kann sich der größe nach und der Musterung nur um die Mosaikjungfer (Aeschna cyanea) handelt. Vor allem dingen im Vergleich des zweiten Bildes mit der Abbildung im Teichatlas, gibt es eigentlich nur gemeinsamkeiten.
Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Mit welcher Kamera haste die Bilder denn gemacht?
Digi o. Spiegelreflex?


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

*...*

FujiFinePix4900 Digi


----------

